

Understanding the fall and rise of Facebook's stock - brandoncarl
http://blog.brandoncarl.com/2012/12/understanding-fall-and-rise-of.html

======
kunle
Similar to the logic behind the stagnation of microsoft stock over the last
decade - institutional investors just owned as much of it as they were allowed
to.

~~~
brandoncarl
great point w.r.t. MSFT. I actually think that with FB, institutional
investors are responsible for the move back higher. As long as the social
space exists and this is the big name there, it will be important for them to
have some holdings. The outstanding float is pennies compared to overall
investment dollars.

